
Show HN: Find any emails in seconds - sushant20
Https://www.mails.wtf
======
newsbinator
I'm interested, but this requires a demo.

I'm not ready to purchase a monthly/annual plan before testing. The 7-day
money-back guarantee is not enough to sway most users.

~~~
newsbinator
Update: I see you added a demo. I tried it on my own domain and got a made-up
email address that I've never created/used.

